# Kein Zugriff auf phpmyadmin



## redi78 (29. Nov. 2009)

Hallo Leute,
mit ist gerade aufgefallen, dass ich keinen Zugriff auf phpmyadmin habe:

URL
http://62.178.246.121:8080/phpmyadmin

Ich komme nichtmal zum Login Fenster. Wo könnte der Fehler liegen?

lg redi78


----------



## Till (29. Nov. 2009)

Poste bitte die exakte Fehlermeldung aus dem error log.


----------



## redi78 (29. Nov. 2009)

Hier die Fehlermeldung aus dem Apache2 error Log:


```
[Sun Nov 29 10:28:03 2009] [notice] Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.4-2ubuntu5.7 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ssl/2.2.8 OpenSSL/0.9.8g configured -- resuming normal operations
[Sun Nov 29 10:28:08 2009] [error] [client 188.23.42.151] client denied by server configuration: /usr/share/phpmyadmin
[Sun Nov 29 10:28:11 2009] [error] [client 188.23.42.151] client denied by server configuration: /usr/share/phpmyadmin
[Sun Nov 29 10:28:11 2009] [error] [client 188.23.42.151] client denied by server configuration: /usr/share/phpmyadmin
[Sun Nov 29 10:28:11 2009] [error] [client 188.23.42.151] client denied by server configuration: /usr/share/phpmyadmin
[Sun Nov 29 10:28:11 2009] [error] [client 188.23.42.151] client denied by server configuration: /usr/share/phpmyadmin
[Sun Nov 29 10:28:12 2009] [error] [client 188.23.42.151] client denied by server configuration: /usr/share/phpmyadmin
[Sun Nov 29 10:28:12 2009] [error] [client 188.23.42.151] client denied by server configuration: /usr/share/phpmyadmin
[Sun Nov 29 10:28:12 2009] [error] [client 188.23.42.151] client denied by server configuration: /usr/share/phpmyadmin
[Sun Nov 29 10:28:12 2009] [error] [client 188.23.42.151] client denied by server configuration: /usr/share/phpmyadmin
[Sun Nov 29 10:28:46 2009] [error] [client 188.23.42.151] client denied by server configuration: /usr/share/phpmyadmin
[Sun Nov 29 10:28:46 2009] [error] [client 188.23.42.151] File does not exist: /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/favicon.ico
[Sun Nov 29 10:28:49 2009] [error] [client 188.23.42.151] File does not exist: /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/favicon.ico
[Sun Nov 29 10:29:15 2009] [error] [client 188.23.42.151] client denied by server configuration: /usr/share/phpmyadmin
[Sun Nov 29 10:31:12 2009] [notice] mod_fcgid: call /var/www/segelcheck.at/web/test/index.php with wrapper /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/web10/.php-fcgi-starter
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/htscanner.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/htscanner.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Un$
[Sun Nov 29 10:34:40 2009] [error] [client 188.23.42.151] client denied by server configuration: /usr/share/phpmyadmin
[Sun Nov 29 10:49:41 2009] [error] [client 188.23.42.151] client denied by server configuration: /usr/share/phpmyadmin, referer: http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=2556
[Sun Nov 29 10:51:01 2009] [notice] Graceful restart requested, doing restart
```


----------



## redi78 (29. Nov. 2009)

Komisch, eigentlich hab ich nichts gemacht. Hat sonst immer funktioniert.


----------



## Till (30. Nov. 2009)

Poste mal bitte den Inhalt der Datei:

/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-ispconfig.conf


----------



## redi78 (30. Nov. 2009)

Hier der Inhalt:


```
root@server:~# cat /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-ispconfig.conf


################################################
# ISPConfig Logfile configuration for vlogger ################################################

LogFormat "%v %h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %B \"%{Referer}i\" 
\"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined_ispconfig
CustomLog "| /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/vlogger -s access.log 
-t \"%Y%m%d-access.log\" -d \"/etc/vlogger-dbi.conf\" 
/var/log/ispconfig/httpd" combined_ispconfig

<Directory /var/www/clients>
    AllowOverride None
    Order Deny,Allow
    Deny from all
</Directory>

<Directory />
       AllowOverride None
       Order Deny,Allow
       Deny from all
</Directory>


NameVirtualHost 192.168.1.99:80
NameVirtualHost 192.168.1.99:443

root@server:~#
```


----------



## Till (30. Nov. 2009)

Ok, da fehlen ein paar Zeilen. Ist wohl was bei der Aktualisierung der Datei schief gegangen. Füg mal die folgenden Zeilen am Ende dazu und starte apache neu:


```
# Except of the following directories that contain website scripts
<Directory /usr/share/phpmyadmin>
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
</Directory>

<Directory /usr/share/phpMyAdmin>
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
</Directory>

<Directory /usr/share/squirrelmail>
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
</Directory>
```


----------



## redi78 (30. Nov. 2009)

Hi, ja das wars. Problem gelöst. Was genau war denn da der Fehler?

lg redi78


----------



## pee (2. Dez. 2009)

Hallo,

habe das Problem auch und deshalb bereits unter http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=2567 gepostet. Nur habe ich PhpMyAdmin nach _/var/www/ _hochgeladen und nicht über den Paketmanager installiert. Ich habe immer PhpMyAdmin über *http://SERVER-IP/phpmyadmin* aufgerufen. Nun erhalte ich da plötzlich den _403-Forbidden Fehler vom Apache_. Dasselbe beim Aufruf von Squirrelmail (unter http://SERVER-IP/webmail), welchen ich jedoch über den Paketmanager installiert habe.

Meine 000-ispconfig.conf aus */etc/apache2/sites-enabled*:



> ################################################
> # ISPConfig Logfile configuration for vlogger
> ################################################
> 
> ...


Mit der Konfiguration von Till und dem Neustart von Apache2 erhalte ich weiterhin die Fehlermeldung. 

Hoffe jemand von euch hat eine Idee. Ich freue mich auf eure Antwort.

lg


----------



## Till (2. Dez. 2009)

Du benutzt ja auch ein nicht standard Verzeichnis, d.h. Du musst natürlich die Config Deinem Verzeichnis anpassen:

<Directory /var/www/phpmyadmin>
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
</Directory>


----------



## pee (2. Dez. 2009)

Ich hab das in die _000-ispconfig.conf_ unter */etc/apache2/sites-enabled *eingetragen und den Apache neu gestartet. Allerdings ging der Zugriff auf *http://SERVER-ADRESSE/phpmyadmin* weiterhin nicht.

Auch verstehe ich nicht, wieso ich das »natürlich« eintragen muss. Schließlich nutze ich ISPC schon eine Weile und der Zugriff auf den manuell hochgeladenen phpmyadmin ging sonst immer problemlos.


----------



## Till (2. Dez. 2009)

> Ich hab das in die _000-ispconfig.conf_ unter */etc/apache2/sites-enabled *eingetragen und den Apache neu gestartet. Allerdings ging der Zugriff auf *http://server-adresse/phpmyadmin* weiterhin nicht.


Dann scahu ins log und sieh nach welcher pfad genau nicht erlaubt ist und füge deisen hinzu.



> Auch verstehe ich nicht, wieso ich das »natürlich« eintragen muss. Schließlich nutze ich ISPC schon eine Weile und der Zugriff auf den manuell hochgeladenen phpmyadmin ging sonst immer problemlos.


das ist richtig. Es ging aber auch ein Zugriff auf diverse andere Verzeichnisse auf die man nicht zugreifen können sollte und das ist jetzt unterbunden.


----------



## pee (2. Dez. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Dann scahu ins log und sieh nach welcher pfad genau nicht erlaubt ist und füge deisen hinzu.


In meiner error.log unter */var/log/apache2* steht davon nichts:



> [Wed Dec 02 13:15:59 2009] [error] [client 174.129.107.207] File does not exist: /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/index.htm
> [Wed Dec 02 13:27:05 2009] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
> [Wed Dec 02 13:27:07 2009] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/lib/apache2/suexec)
> [Wed Dec 02 13:27:07 2009] [notice] Apache/2.2.9 (Debian) PHP/5.2.6-1+lenny3 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ssl/2.2.9 OpenSSL/0.9.8g configured -- resuming normal operations
> ...


Der Webmailer (Squirrelmail) ist ja auch nicht erreichbar, obwohl er vom Paketmanager aus installiert wurde.


----------



## Till (2. Dez. 2009)

Wenn im normalen apache log nichts steht dann greisft Du nicht über den default vhost auf diese tools zu. Dann musst Du in das log des vhosts sehen, den Du zum Zugriff benutzt.


----------



## pee (2. Dez. 2009)

Welcher Vhost soll das denn sein, es ist doch *http://SERVER-IP/phpmyadmin*. Hab dafür keinerlei Domain oder Client im ISPC-Panel angelegt.

*Nachtrag:* 

Hab nun unter */etc/apache2/sites-enabled* in der _000-default_ und _000-ispconfig.conf_ 



> <Directory /var/www/phpmyadmin>
> Order allow,deny
> Allow from all
> </Directory>


eingetragen. Weiterhin bekomme ich die *403 Forbidden-Meldung vom Apache*. In welche Config-Datei kann ich denn sonst noch eine Erlaubnis für das PhpMyAdmin-Verzeichnis eintragen?

lg


----------



## Till (3. Dez. 2009)

Hast Du die Zeilen auch ganz am Ende der datei eingetragen?

Wenn ja, überprüfe mal ob /var/www/phpmyadmin wirklich ein Verzeichnis und kein Symlink ist.


----------



## pee (3. Dez. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Hast Du die Zeilen auch ganz am Ende der datei eingetragen?
> 
> Wenn ja, überprüfe mal ob /var/www/phpmyadmin wirklich ein Verzeichnis und kein Symlink ist.


Die Zeilen befinden sich ganz am Ende von _000-ispconfig.conf. 

/var/www/phpmyadmin_ ist definitiv ein Verzeichnis.


----------



## Till (4. Dez. 2009)

Hast Du denn den apache neu gestartet, nachdem Du das geändert hast?

Wenn ja, dann musst Du nochmal in den Logs suchen, es muss dort in einem der Error logs gelistet werden, warum der Zugriff nicht erlaubt ist.

Oder Du kommentierst die Zeilen:

<Directory />
       AllowOverride None
       Order Deny,Allow
       Deny from all
</Directory>

aus, ist aber vom Sicherheitsstandpunkt aus nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## pee (4. Dez. 2009)

Hab die Zeilen in der _000-ispconfig.conf_ unter */etc/apache2/sites-enabled* auskommentiert, hat jedoch nach dem Apache-Neustart keine Wirkung gezeigt.

In der *error.log* ist m.E. nach auch nichts zu erkennen:



> [Fri Dec 04 11:37:03 2009] [error] [client 216.245.205.242] File does not exist: /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/proxy
> [Fri Dec 04 11:37:44 2009] [error] [client 216.245.205.242] File does not exist: /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/proxy
> sh: host: command not found
> sh: host: command not found
> ...


Also auf dem Server läuft sonst alles gut. Nur eben PhpMyAdmin (welches ich auch testweise per Paketmanager installiert habe) und Squirrelmail lassen sich seit einigen Tagen plötzlich nicht mehr aufrufen.

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich mit eurer Hilfe das Problem lösen könnte.

lg

*Nachtrag:*
Was war denn die konkrekte Änderung in dem erwähnten Update? Vielleicht kann ich diese einfach wieder rückgängig machen.


----------



## pee (6. Dez. 2009)

Ich habe ISPC laut der HowTo-Anleitung für Debian Lenny installiert und nur immer mal wieder per *apt-get update + apt-get upgrade* Aktualisierungen durchgeführt. 

In welche Datei könnte der Apache, außer der error.log, sonst seine Fehlermeldungen schreiben? Ist wirklich ärgerlich. Denn ich bin vorsichtig mit dem System umgegangen und habe trotzdem einen solchen Fehler..


----------



## Till (7. Dez. 2009)

> In welche Datei könnte der Apache, außer der error.log, sonst seine Fehlermeldungen schreiben?


Scahu mal in die errot logs aller webseiten und alle error logs in /var/log/apache2/


----------



## pee (7. Dez. 2009)

Nichts zu lesen. Der Server sollte ja nach dem Aufruf der Seite mit der 403er-Forbidden Meldung direkt einen Eintrag in die Log-Dateien schreiben.

Es gibt in dem Ordner auch nur die *access.log, access.log1, error.log, error.log1, other_vhosts_access.log* und *other_vhosts_access.log1*.


----------



## pee (7. Dez. 2009)

Ich hab das Thema jetzt auch mal im Ubuntuusers-Forum begonnen. Doch dort gibt es bisher jedoch auch keine Lösung: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/verzeichnis-zwecks-403-forbidden-meldung-ents/#post-2266914


----------



## Till (8. Dez. 2009)

Poste bitte mal den Inhalt der datei _000-ispconfig.conf_


----------



## pee (8. Dez. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Poste bitte mal den Inhalt der datei _000-ispconfig.conf_


Bitte sehr:


```
################################################
# ISPConfig Logfile configuration for vlogger
################################################

LogFormat "%v %h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %B \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined_ispconfig
CustomLog "| /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/vlogger -s access.log -t \"%Y%m%d-access.log\" -d \"/etc/vlogger-dbi.conf\" /var/log/ispconfig/httpd" combined_ispconfig

<Directory /var/www/clients>
    AllowOverride None
    Order Deny,Allow
    Deny from all
</Directory>

# Do not allow access to the root file system of the server for security reasons
<Directory />
       AllowOverride None
       Order Deny,Allow
       Deny from all
</Directory>

# Except of the following directories that contain website scripts
<Directory /usr/share/phpmyadmin>
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
</Directory>

<Directory /usr/share/phpMyAdmin>
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
</Directory>

<Directory /usr/share/squirrelmail>
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
</Directory>


NameVirtualHost xx.xxx.xxx.xx:xx
NameVirtualHost xx.xxx.xxx.xx:xxx
NameVirtualHost xx.xxx.xxx.xx:xx
NameVirtualHost xx.xxx.xxx.xx:xxx

<Directory /var/www/phpmyadmin>
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
</Directory>
```


----------



## Till (9. Dez. 2009)

Kommentier bitte mal diese Zeilen aus:

<Directory />
       AllowOverride None
       Order Deny,Allow
       Deny from all
</Directory>



und starte apache neu:


----------



## milou (9. Dez. 2009)

Hallo ich haeng mit rein, wobei Squirrelmail bei mir funktioniert, bin nach der Anleitung von Ubuntu 9.10 ISP3... PhpMyAdmin scheint bei allen Installationsvarianten nicht zu laufen!?


----------



## Till (9. Dez. 2009)

phpmyadmin läuft einwandfrei auf allen meinen Servern mit debian und die sind 100% exakt nach perfect setup installiert. Ich bin mir also sicher, dass es so geht. Vielleicht legt Ubuntu 9.10 die Sourcenb irgendwo anders ab und nicht in /usr/share/phpmyadmin. Schau einfach mal ins error log, da steht drin auf welches Verzeichnis er nicht zugreifen kann.


----------



## milou (9. Dez. 2009)

Super, Danke fuer die schnelle Reaktion.. folgende Eintraege in der error.log:



> Invalid method in request \x16\x03\x01
> client denied by server configuration: /htdocs
> File does not exist: /var/www/phpmyadmin


----------



## pee (9. Dez. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Kommentier bitte mal diese Zeilen aus:
> 
> <Directory />
> AllowOverride None
> ...


Till, dass hast du mir ja bereits zuvor gepostet. Die Forbidden-Meldung bleibt weiterhin. Unter http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/verzeichnis-zwecks-403-forbidden-meldung-ents/#post-2268878 komme ich mit dem Problem ebenso nicht weiter.

Alle Websites funktionieren einwandfrei. Wieso ist das nur so kompliziert, das Verzeichnis von phpMyAdmin und Squirrelmail zu entsperren?


----------



## milou (9. Dez. 2009)

Hab das Perfect setup ubuntu 9.10 bis zum punkt vor der Installation zu ISP3 nochmal durchgeführt meinedomain.ldt/phpmyadmin funktioniert!... sage gleich Bescheid ob es nach der Installation von ISP immer noch ein lachen zaubert...

YES!!

Squirrl / PHPMyadmin.. alles wunderbar.. gehe davon aus dass der Fehler in der doppelten abfrage des > MySQL root password []: <-- yourrootsqlpassword< lag.. also fuer alle anderen währen der Installation nicht das von euch vergebene SQL-root Passwort vergessen und in der 2 abfrage das gleiche!! eintragen wie bei der SQL installation.. so long.. Till Danke nochmal fuer die schnellen Reaktionen.


----------



## pee (9. Dez. 2009)

Bei mir ging PhpMyAdmin und Squirrelmail bei der vorherigen Installation und nach der Neuinstallation. Doch nach einiger Zeit plötzlich nicht mehr. Schätze das dies mit dem Update zutun hat. >_>


----------



## pee (10. Dez. 2009)

Ich denke nun darüber nach, einfach einen Client für phpMyAdmin und Squirrelmail als Workaround einzurichten. Doch es stellen sich dafür zwei Fragen:

1., Wie erreiche ich den phpMyAdmin, wenn ich keine extra Domain dafür einrichte? Wäre für dein Beispiel mit http://SERVER-ADRESSE.de/blar... dankbar.

2., Wo liegt der Squirrelmail-Ordner den ich in den Client-Ordner reinkopieren müsste?

Danke schonmal für deine Antwort Till.


----------



## Till (10. Dez. 2009)

Einen client brauchst Du dafpür nicht einrichten, aber eine neue Website. Wie ich immer empfehle, lege einfach eine neue website mit der domain webmail.deinedomain.de an und installier squirrelmail in diese site. Ich würde das squirrelmail direkt von deren homepage nehmen. das gleiche macsht Du mit einer website für phpmyadmin.


----------



## pee (10. Dez. 2009)

Ich habe eine Subdomain in ISPC angelegt und dann eine Weiterleitung nach */pma/* eingestellt. Doch dann wurde der Aufruf nie beendet und egal welchen Flag ich eingestellt habe, es ging immer schief.

Dann bin ich als Root mit gEdit an die *DOMAIN.de.vhost *ran und habe dort verschiedene Direktiven ausprobiert. Als das nicht ging, wollte ich nochmals mit ISPC die Subdomain ausprobieren. Doch dann ist mir nach einiger Zeit aufgefallen, dass ISPC plötzlich keine Änderung mehr in meine Vhost-Datei schreibt. 

Dachte es liegt an den Dateirechten und habe dann habe ich im Ordner */etc/apache2/sites-enabled*



> chmod 777 *DOMAIN.de.vhost*


eingegeben. Doch ISPC schreibt weiterhin nicht in die VHost-Datei. 

Hier die Ausgabe von *server:/etc/apache2/sites-enabled# ls -l*



> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 1102 Dec 10 10:47 000-default
> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 1339 Dec 10 10:46 000-ispconfig.conf
> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 1438 Dec  9 23:49 000-ispconfig.vhost
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   51 Nov  4 00:57 DOMAIN.de.vhost -> /etc/apache2/sites-available/DOMAIN.de.vhost
> ...


Daraus ergeben sich 2 Fragen:

1., Was muss ich einstellen, damit ISPC wieder in die VHost-Datei schreibt?
2., Was _genau_ muss ich im ISPC Adminpanel bei der Subdomain eingeben, damit die Subdmain in einen Domain-Unterordner leitet?

Schonmal danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Till (10. Dez. 2009)

Du musst eine neue website (domain) anlegen und keine subdomain. Lösche also die subdomain und lege eine neue website für sub.domain.com an.

Zu der Sache mit den nicht ausgeführeten Änderungen, sieh im Monitor nach und beheb den Fehler,der Dir dort angezeigt wird.


----------



## pee (10. Dez. 2009)

Dann muss ich also für phpMyAdmin und Squirrelmail jeweils eine neue Domain anlegen? Somit erschließt sich für mich nicht der Sinn einer Subdomain.

Im Monitor ist von keinem Error bezüglich der ausbleibenden Änderungen bei der Vhost-Datei zu lesen.


----------



## pee (11. Dez. 2009)

Also nachdem ich nun lange darauf gehofft habe, dass ich hier auf Anweisungen stoße mit welchen ich phpMyAdmin und Squirrelmail auf die allgemein gängige Art erreichbar mache, habe ich mir nun einen Workaround einfallen lassen.

Die Ordner von PMA und Squirrelmail liegen bei mir nun in */var/www/ispconfig/*. Damit erreiche ich die Anwendungen unter *http://SERVER-ADRESSE:8080/pma* etc. Zudem habe ich das ISPC Template unter */usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/sites/templates/database_list.htm *_und_*/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/**mail/templates/mail_user_list.htm *geändert, damit die User über das Adminpanel Zugriff auf die Services haben.

Letzten Endes bin ich etwas enttäuscht. Der Thread hier und der Thread im Ubuntuusers-Forum konnten nach mehr als einer Woche täglichem Posten keine Lösung verschaffen, wie ich den Zugriff auf die bisherigen phpMyAdmin- und Squirrelmail-Ordner _wieder_ erlaube.

*Nachtrag wegen ausbleibendem Schreiben von ISPC in Domain-Vhost Datei:*
Es lag daran, dass es unter /etc/apache2/sites-enabled plötzlich keinen Symlink sondern eine eigene Vhost Datei für die betreffende Domain gab. Musste das mit gEdit irgendwas übersehen haben. Jetzt ist der Symlink wieder erstellt und die Änderungen von ISPC werden übernommen. Der Monitor vom ISPC Adminpanel spuckte jedoch keine betreffenden Hinweise aus.


----------

